# .........



## Claymore (8 Nov 2016)

..........


----------



## ChrisR (9 Nov 2016)

Brian.

We boys and our toys.

It does look a heavy bit of kit, but the farmer will make light of it. I have a deep sea fisherman two doors up from me, if I need a hand with lifting, his arms are as big as my legs. :shock: 

Chris.


----------



## NazNomad (9 Nov 2016)

Nice... and you know the best part?

A FREE PALLET. :-D


What are the two other boxes? A jockstrap and a back-brace?


----------



## scrimper (9 Nov 2016)

NazNomad":1i9okvlk said:


> Nice... and you know the best part?
> 
> A FREE PALLET. :-D
> 
> ...



Lol, I had exactly the same thoughts! As soon as I saw the picture I wondered what was in the boxes on top? It's a lovely feeling receiving parcels.

As you say the pallet is a bonus.


----------



## scrimper (9 Nov 2016)

I wish you would hurry up and get the 'blighter' out of the box so we can have a good look at it.
I am very much looking forward to your extensive review of the saw, perhaps you could do a little video showing us what it can do?


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (9 Nov 2016)

That's exactly the way my EX21 arrived, just a bit smaller box but extremely well packed and bolted to a ply board just right for practice cuts!!


----------



## donwatson (9 Nov 2016)

Very nice indeed. Wish you all the best with it you deserve it.

take care
Don W


----------



## Claymore (9 Nov 2016)

........


----------



## Claymore (9 Nov 2016)

........


----------



## ChrisR (9 Nov 2016)

Brian.

That sure is a beast of a saw.

Love the owl, great work.

Of course the pallet and packing wood is the main part of the order, just like children at Christmas, the boxes get played with as much as the toys that were in them. Our long haired bosses just don’t realise, we are still just kids with a few more wrinkles and less or grey hair. :roll: 

Enjoy the new saw.

Chris.


----------



## NazNomad (9 Nov 2016)

Blimey, it's like a flippin' aircraft carrier. :-D


----------



## Nelsun (9 Nov 2016)

NazNomad":cpbshoax said:


> Blimey, it's like a flippin' aircraft carrier. :-D


Better watch out or your local RAF jets will be coming in to land on it. Looks the business!


----------



## Claymore (9 Nov 2016)

......


----------



## novocaine (10 Nov 2016)

and I thought the table on the 18" was big, that's just showing off.


----------



## skipdiver (10 Nov 2016)

God bless her and all who sail in her. Does she have a name?


----------



## finneyb (10 Nov 2016)

Is that a remote control in the next to the last photo? Now that's impressive a remote controlled scrollsaw 

Brian


----------



## Claymore (10 Nov 2016)

........


----------



## Claymore (10 Nov 2016)

.........


----------



## Claymore (10 Nov 2016)

......


----------



## Claymore (12 Nov 2016)

.......


----------



## beganasatree (13 Nov 2016)

Hi Brian Has .Christmas come early this year??Yer a brave man letting Ruth loose on the saw before she has finished her apprenticship,she should serve her time on the old one before beeing allowed back on the new one.LOL. ENJOY

Peter.


----------



## Claymore (14 Nov 2016)

.........


----------



## bigbob1 (15 Nov 2016)

Well done Brian you are well set up now one of the first things I did with my one was take off the lower blade protector thing under the table as it makes blade changes that much more easier I like the dust membrane too.


----------

